# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الحل السريع لقراءة المواضيع الكبيرة  متعددة الصفحات بسهولة دون الحاجة لتغيير الصفحة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رانيا وجدي

*حياكم الله إخواني الأعزاء 
كثيرا مانرغب في قراءة موضوع ولكن نصاب بالإحباط عندما نجد ان عدد صفحاته كبير يتعدى 
الألف صفحة أحيانا  
مما يستغرق وقت طويل في تغيير الصفحة والإنتقال للتالية يمكن أن يستثمر بشكل أفضل اذا كانت المشاركات جميعا بنفس الصفحة 
لذا يسرني أن اقدم لكم اليوم هذه الأداء الرائعة*   _ضاغط الصفحات_   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   *لأن وقتك أثمن من ان تخسره في التنقل بين صفحة وأخرى*     *الأداة تصلح للإستخدام على أغلب المتصفحات *   *مستخدمي فايرو فوكس وجوجل كروم تم عمل إضافات خاصة بها*   Firefox  Google Chrome  *بقية المتصفحات يتم الدخول الى الرابط* *  http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/pagezipper 
والضغط كليك يمين كما بالصورة وإضافته بالمفضلة*  *  
والتي يمكن التأكد من ظهورها عن طريق اتباع الخطوات التالية*  *View->Toolbars*   *والتأكد من وضع علامة بجوار*  * 'Bookmarks Toolbar'*  
الإستخدام / عند الدخول الى موضوع كبير يتم الضغط على الرابط بالمفضلة والإنتظار قليلا سوف تظهر هذه العلامة أعلى الصفحة ويتم زيادة عدد الصفحات تدريجيا   
أتمنى ان تكون إضافة مفيدة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ghareeb

بارك الله فيكي اخت رانيا  
موضوع في غاية الاهميه   
بصدق وامانه انت نوارة المنتدى  
تقبلي احترامي وتقديري

----------


## moh.gahmy

*موضوع مفيد جدا فعلا 
سيوفر كثير من الوقت والجهد فى قراءة المواضيع الكبيرة 
شكرا لكى اخت رانيا 
تقبلى تحياتى*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيكي اخت رانيا  
> موضوع في غاية الاهميه   
> بصدق وامانه انت نوارة المنتدى  
> تقبلي احترامي وتقديري

 وفيك بارك الله أخي الفاضل غريب 
شكرا جزيلا لك ولذوقك جزاك الله خيرا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *موضوع مفيد جدا فعلا 
> سيوفر كثير من الوقت والجهد فى قراءة المواضيع الكبيرة 
> شكرا لكى اخت رانيا 
> تقبلى تحياتى*

 شكرا جزيلا أخي محمد 
سعدت جدا ان الموضوع نال استحسانك وان شاء الله يفيد الجميع 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
ماشاء الله تمام اختى الله ينور
صراحه لما ابقا عايز اشوف موضوع واشوف عدد صفحات اكسل واقفله 
الله يسلمك اختى
جزاكى الله كل خير*

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

*صباح الخير .. 
شكرا جزيلا رانيا ،،*

----------


## مساهمكو

يعطيك العافية أخيراً سنرتاح من تقليب الصفحات يمين شمال ... شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## youness29677

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أستاذة رانيا شرح أبسط 
لم يعمل معي

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا علي الاضافة 
و جاري التجربة*

----------


## youness29677

شكرا جزيلا لك تم العمل به
بارك الله فيك

----------


## kin89

تسلم ايدك و بارك الله فيك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
> ماشاء الله تمام اختى الله ينور
> صراحه لما ابقا عايز اشوف موضوع واشوف عدد صفحات اكسل واقفله 
> الله يسلمك اختى
> جزاكى الله كل خير*

 الله يسلمك يارب اخي العزيز أبو أدم , نعم بالضبط نفس مايحدث مع الكثيرين ناهيك عن ان قلب الصفحة ووقت التحميل يضيف بالنهاية دقائق ضائعة  بدون داعي 
شكرا جزيلا للمرور والإهتمام   

> *صباح الخير .. 
> شكرا جزيلا رانيا ،،*

 صباح النور ياهلا أحمد 
شكرا لك , نورت الموضوع    

> يعطيك العافية أخيراً سنرتاح من تقليب الصفحات يمين شمال ... شكراً جزيلاً

 الله يخليك شكرا لك     

> *شكرا علي الاضافة 
> و جاري التجربة*

 العفو يافندم وان شاء الله تنال استحسانك   

> شكرا جزيلا لك تم العمل به
> بارك الله فيك

 وفيك بارك الله ,  
ان شاء الله ينال استحسانك   

> تسلم ايدك و بارك الله فيك

 الله يسلمك يارب 
وفيك بارك الله 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## محمد العزب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا رانيا
أداه رائعه تسهل علينا الكثير*

----------


## Omar8

تسلم ايدك اخت رانيا وجزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

وعليكم السلام
جزاك الله خير  استاذه رانيا علي المعلومة القيمة 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أبو البواسل

أداة ممتازة  
سلمت يمناك أستاذتنا

----------


## بركه

السلام  عليكم
يارانيا انت فعلا وفرت علي الكثير من الوقت والجهد
انت كما يقال بالانجليزي   A Life Saver

----------


## ابو فيصل2002

الف الف شكر يا استاذه  رانيا على هذه الأدات الرهيبة التي طالما تمنينا وجود مثلها

----------


## Mo3Ty

*ممتاز والله اختي رانيا
فكرة ممتازة وحتسهل للجميع التصفح
دمتي مبدعة 
تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*جربتها 
فعلن اداة ممتازة جدا 
كانت فين من زمان دي و انا قعدت بالشهور عشان اقرا بعض ورش العمل هنا هههههههههههههه 
شكرا جزيلا يا استاذة رانيا*

----------


## horizon1980

شكرا استاذة رانيا
لكن ممكن شرح اضافتها للجوجل كروم؟؟ لاني بصراحة ماعرفت اضيفها

----------


## mohammadbadr

رائع جدا
جزاكي الله خير

----------


## السديري

اداء رائع  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا يا رانيا
> أداه رائعه تسهل علينا الكثير*

  

> تسلم ايدك اخت رانيا وجزاكي الله كل خير

  

> وعليكم السلام
> جزاك الله خير  استاذه رانيا علي المعلومة القيمة 
> تقبل تحياتي

  

> أداة ممتازة  
> سلمت يمناك أستاذتنا

  

> السلام  عليكم
> يارانيا انت فعلا وفرت علي الكثير من الوقت والجهد
> انت كما يقال بالانجليزي   A Life Saver

  

> الف الف شكر يا استاذه  رانيا على هذه الأدات الرهيبة التي طالما تمنينا وجود مثلها

  

> *ممتاز والله اختي رانيا
> فكرة ممتازة وحتسهل للجميع التصفح
> دمتي مبدعة 
> تقبلي تحياتي*

  

> *جربتها 
> فعلن اداة ممتازة جدا 
> كانت فين من زمان دي و انا قعدت بالشهور عشان اقرا بعض ورش العمل هنا هههههههههههههه 
> شكرا جزيلا يا استاذة رانيا*

  

> شكرا استاذة رانيا
> لكن ممكن شرح اضافتها للجوجل كروم؟؟ لاني بصراحة ماعرفت اضيفها

  

> رائع جدا
> جزاكي الله خير

  

> اداء رائع  
> بارك الله فيك

 جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا لإهتمامكم ومشاركتكم بارك الله فيك 
وأتمنى ان شاء الله ان تنال الأداة استحسانكم  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا استاذة رانيا
> لكن ممكن شرح اضافتها للجوجل كروم؟؟ لاني بصراحة ماعرفت اضيفها

 حياك الله أخي الفاضل Horizon 
تفضل ان شاء الله الصور توضح طريقة الإضافة    
ثم تظهر النافذة للتأكيد واضافة الاداة     
الأداة تم اضافتها للمتصفح ويتم إستدعائها بالضفط على الايقون الخاص بها   
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## R!nGo

هذا هو الكلام (:
شكراً عزيزتي ،،
أداه مفيده كثير (:

----------


## horizon1980

حياكي الله والف شكر اخت رانيا

----------


## ozoon

ممتاز تشجع على القرءاه  
شكرا

----------


## ahmedelbanna

ممتاز ... شكرا جزيلا أستاذة رانيا

----------


## محمد صلاح

> الملف المرفق 320885  *حياكم الله إخواني الأعزاء 
> كثيرا مانرغب في قراءة موضوع ولكن نصاب بالإحباط عندما نجد ان عدد صفحاته كبير يتعدى 
> الألف صفحة أحيانا  
> مما يستغرق وقت طويل في تغيير الصفحة والإنتقال للتالية يمكن أن يستثمر بشكل أفضل اذا كانت المشاركات جميعا بنفس الصفحة 
> لذا يسرني أن اقدم لكم اليوم هذه الأداء الرائعة*   _ضاغط الصفحات_    *لأن وقتك أثمن من ان تخسره في التنقل بين صفحة وأخرى*   الملف المرفق 320886  *الأداة تصلح للإستخدام على أغلب المتصفحات *   *مستخدمي فايرو فوكس وجوجل كروم تم عمل إضافات خاصة بها*   Firefox  Google Chrome  *بقية المتصفحات يتم الدخول الى الرابط* *  http://www.printwhatyoulike.com/pagezipper 
> والضغط كليك يمين كما بالصورة وإضافته بالمفضلة* الملف المرفق 320888 *  
> والتي يمكن التأكد من ظهورها عن طريق اتباع الخطوات التالية*  *View->Toolbars*   *والتأكد من وضع علامة بجوار*  * 'Bookmarks Toolbar'*  
> الإستخدام / عند الدخول الى موضوع كبير يتم الضغط على الرابط بالمفضلة والإنتظار قليلا سوف تظهر هذه العلامة أعلى الصفحة ويتم زيادة عدد الصفحات تدريجيا  الملف المرفق 320889 
> أتمنى ان تكون إضافة مفيدة 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 متميزة كالعادة رانيا  
ودة واضح فى العديد من الموضوعات مؤخرا المشكلة فى التنقل ما بين الصفحات والمشاركات الكثيرة داخل الموضوعات  
تحياتى

----------


## أبوجلال

موضوع  مهم  الله يخليكِ يا رانيا
و جاري التجربة ......

----------


## masrawy777

ممتاز جدا ميرسي عي الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ensaf

*  
تحية طيبة  
حبيبتنا أستاذة رانيا 
لك منى أجمل تحية    
اشكرك على تقديم هذه المعلومة الجميلة 
جزاك الله خيراً       *

----------


## @ماجد@

يعطيك العافية .....وجزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## fxsmartsniper

شكرا ا رانيا اداه  وسهلة ومفيدة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ا رانيا اداه  وسهلة ومفيدة

  

> يعطيك العافية .....وجزاكي الله كل خير

  

> *  
> تحية طيبة  
> حبيبتنا أستاذة رانيا 
> لك منى أجمل تحية    
> اشكرك على تقديم هذه المعلومة الجميلة 
> جزاك الله خيراً       *

  

> ممتاز جدا ميرسي عي الموضوع الرائع

  

> موضوع  مهم  الله يخليكِ يا رانيا
> و جاري التجربة ......

  

> متميزة كالعادة رانيا  
> ودة واضح فى العديد من الموضوعات مؤخرا المشكلة فى التنقل ما بين الصفحات والمشاركات الكثيرة داخل الموضوعات  
> تحياتى

  

> ممتاز ... شكرا جزيلا أستاذة رانيا

  

> ممتاز تشجع على القرءاه  
> شكرا

  

> حياكي الله والف شكر اخت رانيا

  

> هذا هو الكلام (:
> شكراً عزيزتي ،،
> أداه مفيده كثير (:

 شكرا جزيلا لكم اخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء 
سعدت جدا انها نالت استحسانكم  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## genral2010

بارك الله فيك اصبح الحلم حقيقة وواقع على يديك فعلا كنت انا والاعضاء الكرام في امس الحاجة الى مثل هذا الموضوع  
وهذه مواضيع سابقة لي لطلب هذا الطلب واليوم تحقق الحلم بارك الله فيك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138945.html#post2333512   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t142137.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيك اصبح الحلم حقيقة وواقع على يديك فعلا كنت انا والاعضاء الكرام في امس الحاجة الى مثل هذا الموضوع  
> وهذه مواضيع سابقة لي لطلب هذا الطلب واليوم تحقق الحلم بارك الله فيك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138945.html#post2333512   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t142137.html

 وفيك بارك الله أخي الفاضل General 
نعم صحيح وتلبية طلب حضرتك كان من أهم اسباب البحث لدى عن أداة توفر طلبك بشكل سلس , 
سعدت جدا ان الأداة نالت إستحسانك وان شاء الله دائما نكون عند حسن الظن 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

يعطيك العافية
 انا استخدم الفايرفوكس وظهرت الأداة وأظهرتها على المتصفح ,,,, ولكن !
كل الجديد أنه ظهرت أيقونه في الأعلى فيها رقم الصفحة اللي أنا فيها و عدد الصفحات للموضوع وزر كليك للأمام والخلف ؟؟؟ يعني لازم كليك برضه. 
هل فيه طريقة تجعل الصفحات كلها وكأنها صفحة وحدة ؟؟ يعني كل اللي نحتاجه بس نعمل سكرول داون بالماوس؟؟  وشكرا لكم.

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

اعتذر 
الأداة تعمل بشكل رائع 
ألف شكر لك أختي رانيا

----------


## محمد بن سعـود



----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعطيك العافية
>  انا استخدم الفايرفوكس وظهرت الأداة وأظهرتها على المتصفح ,,,, ولكن !
> كل الجديد أنه ظهرت أيقونه في الأعلى فيها رقم الصفحة اللي أنا فيها و عدد الصفحات للموضوع وزر كليك للأمام والخلف ؟؟؟ يعني لازم كليك برضه. 
> هل فيه طريقة تجعل الصفحات كلها وكأنها صفحة وحدة ؟؟ يعني كل اللي نحتاجه بس نعمل سكرول داون بالماوس؟؟  وشكرا لكم.

  

> اعتذر 
> الأداة تعمل بشكل رائع 
> ألف شكر لك أختي رانيا

 ياهلا بك أخي فيصل  
سعدت جدا ان الأداة تعمل بشكل جيد , 
ونالت إستحسانك  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> 

 الله يسلمك أستاذ محمد 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

اللي عنده الفايرفوكس يذهب الى  view -toolbars-customise  ومن ثم سحب الاداة بالماوس مع الضغط بدون رفع الاصبع عن الكلك  الى المتصفع لكن يتم وضعه هنا كما هو موجود بالمرفقات  والف شكر اختي رانيا اختراع ولا اروع

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

على فكرة استاذتي واختي الكريمه المنفعه الكبرى بالنسبه لي ليس لانه يريحك في الانتقال من صفحه الى اخرى فقط لكن استفدت من الاداة اللي تكرمتي ووضعتيها للبحث عن الكلمات بــ ctrl+f :Drive1:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> على فكرة استاذتي واختي الكريمه المنفعه الكبرى بالنسبه لي ليس لانه يريحك في الانتقال من صفحه الى اخرى فقط لكن استفدت من الاداة اللي تكرمتي ووضعتيها للبحث عن الكلمات بــ ctrl+f

  

> اللي عنده الفايرفوكس يذهب الى  view -toolbars-customise  ومن ثم سحب الاداة بالماوس مع الضغط بدون رفع الاصبع عن الكلك  الى المتصفع لكن يتم وضعه هنا كما هو موجود بالمرفقات  والف شكر اختي رانيا اختراع ولا اروع

 ممتاز جدا أستاذ صالح اشكرك للإشارة وفعلا كما تفضلت يوجد به مزايا اخرى لكن الإهتمام كان أكبر بأنه يجعل عملية قراءة المواضيع الضخمة ايسر 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اولا جزاك الله خير على البرنامج فهو رائع بلاشك ومازلت استخدمه  
هل هناك برنامج مشابه لجهاز ايباد

----------


## amertt

شكرا على الأداة 
ولو الشكر متأخر من قبلي

----------


## دموع السحاب

أداة ممتازة... 
بارك الله فيكِ أختنا العزيزة رانيا..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اولا جزاك الله خير على البرنامج فهو رائع بلاشك ومازلت استخدمه  
> هل هناك برنامج مشابه لجهاز ايباد

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وإياكم ان شاء الله , 
شكرا جزيلا لك وسوف أبحث بخصوص الأيباد     

> شكرا على الأداة 
> ولو الشكر متأخر من قبلي

 شكرا جزيلا ولايهمك للتأخير المهم أن تنال إستحسانك وتكون مفيدة    

> أداة ممتازة... 
> بارك الله فيكِ أختنا العزيزة رانيا..

 وفيك بارك الله أخي دموع السحاب  
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## forexegyptian

اداء رائع 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## raaiq

هل يناسب لمتصفح الايباد قوقل كروم؟

----------


## PrinceBorsa

شكراااااا والله اضافه راااائعه جداا

----------


## moaaad

شككككراً جزيلا ً .. 
أداة رائعة وأحتاجها فعلاً .. 
ولكن فيها حاجة ممكن تجيب الواحد ورا .. ممكن تدمج موضوعين مع بعض فالواحد ممكن مع الحماس + التتنيح ( مثلي  :Big Grin:  ) 
يكتب مشاركة لموضوع في الموضوع اللي بعده  :Yikes3:

----------


## Mr Jordan

تسلم ايدك برنامج روعة

----------


## البحري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## brocly

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا لك

----------


## fxanas

موضوع ممتاز واضافة مفيدة جدا

----------


## mtkmtk01

كلام رائع

----------


## amrooosh

شكرا للافاده والموضوع الرائع

----------


## mahdiak

سِـوَى خِلٍّ لَهُ حَسَـبٌ وَدِيـنٌ 
فَذَاكَ لِمَـا يَقُـولُ هُوَ الفَعُـولُ
112

----------


## salie-20

شكرا على الاضافة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## elhelaly

موضوع جيد ومفيد شكرا وتقبلى تحياتى

----------


## بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
قمت بالرد على الموضع حتى يرفع الى الصفحة الاولى ويراه الاخوة الاعضاء
و لا ننسى ان نشكر 
الاخت رانيا على هذا الموضوع وهو مفيد لمن يريد مراجعة وقراءة المواضيع ذات الصفحات الكثيرة .....

----------


## بن عبدالله

لكن خلو بالكم ....يحتاج الى اتصال نت سريع نوعا ما حتى لا يتوقف المتصفح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بن عبدالله

والعفو.....لم اعلم ان الموضوع مثبت باعلى صفحة الاستراحة  فقد بحثت عنه باستخدام محرك بحث المنتدى وسواء قمت بالرد على الموضوع  ام لم اقم سيبقى في اعلى صفحة الاستراحة ....... :Asvc:   .....
الصراحة اني لم ادخل الى قسم الاستراحة منذ سنين......فلهذا لم انتبه ان هذا الموضوع مثبت.....على كل حال شكرا للاخت رانيا على هذا الموضوع

----------


## islam10

موضوع مهم وهيختصر معنا وقت كثير

----------


## Elwin

أعتقد أن الناس ليس لديهم الوقت لقراءة الأشياء الكبيرة لأنهم يريدون كتابات شاملة وقصيرة ليقرؤوها تشمل جميع المفاهيم. أنا متأكد من أن هذا الملف المضغوط سوف يساعدهم على التخلص من هذا الحرج. سأستخدمه في المستقبل عندما أحتاجه. شكرًا!

----------


## mitndo

أداه رائعه

----------


## ابن محمود

شكرا لك

----------


## m_B_

شكرا استاذة رانية جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## goloria

شكرا على الشرح، يعطيك العافية

----------


## سميرعلي

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## abo zainab

شكرا موضوع رائع

----------


## adel18

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dofsh11

جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## abo zainab

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## تامر_وجدي

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## تامر_وجدي

موضوع مفيد يا مديرة

----------

